
Show HN: A tool to audit your Google Analytics implementation - thatsnice
http://mixedanalytics.com/audit/public/
======
me_bx
Looks nice.

Some suggestions:

* provide more information about does "audit" consist of.

* update your privacy policy so that your users get aware of which data you will pull out of their GA accounts, what you do with it, how long you will keep it etc...

* dashboard's not too bad, you may make the summary at the top (score, #pass/fail) more prominent, and expand all the fail by default.

~~~
thatsnice
Thank you for your feedback. Those are all great ideas. Actually none of the
user's GA data is directly accessed or stored whatsoever -- it's all done
through the Google API using oAuth so we can't see any of their account data.
But I will add in some text to explain that more clearly. Thanks again!

------
juriansluiman
What does it do? What is meant with "Deep clean" and what does the audit
solve?

I notice their services page [0] mentions an audit for US$3000 with different
checks and fixes, but no pricing is mentioned at their audit tool page. Is it
the same service?

It looks cool, if I know what it does I might press the yellow button to check
my GA setup.

    
    
      [0]: http://mixedanalytics.com/googleanalyticsaudit.html

~~~
thatsnice
Thanks for your feedback. They are not the same service -- the web app is a
free automated audit that checks for 17 different issues I regularly find
while auditing client accounts (for example, problems with event tracking,
view filters, marketing campaign tags, etc.) The $3000 audit is a full service
audit that is usually requested by large e-commerce sites with custom, complex
set-ups. I will make an effort to differentiate these more clearly. Please go
ahead and press the button :)

------
philipn
I second the comments here about wondering what an "audit" does here. I have
no idea what it means to "audit" my Google Analytics accounts.

The other thing is: I have no idea who you are, so why would I hand over my
Google Analytics information to you? You have a client list, but no general
"about" page, no information about your team, etc.

~~~
oskarth
I agree. Note that the Twitter, Facebook and LinkedIn links are wrong. A bit
odd for a company that has been around for 3 years, isn't it?

In its current form, I wouldn't trust this one bit.

EDIT: I see from an above comment that it's a new product. Fine. Still: work
on your credibility if you don't want to be confused for a phishing attempt.

EDIT2: For anyone wondering, it's definitely legit, see the added LinkedIn
profile. Nice work!

~~~
thatsnice
You're right, thank you for the feedback. It slipped through since I just made
this new site last week. I am a web analyst and not a phisher but I see how it
looks suspicious -- I'm editing the links now!

------
filipm
Just tried it, seems legit and gives a couple of good suggestions.

@thatsnice why don't you explain the things your tool checks on the home page
like it's explained after I connect a GA account?

~~~
thatsnice
Thanks, filipm. It's interesting, the intro page does actually list all the
things it audits in the box that says Site Settings, Goals and Funnels, Site
Search, Campaign Tracking, etc. Did you not see that (perhaps because it's
below the fold) or was it just not clear enough?

------
Sophi99
Hey this is pretty good. I tried it and found all kinds of problems that I
didn't know about on my website. It would also be great if there were
definitions easily available for those of us who don't understand what is
being interpreted.

------
lixman
Clean design and nice project.

